# New to Treatments - Advice for Bass Traps?



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

It has been advised that I look at treating my room before going PEQ, and I'll agree an EQ may not take care of everything wrong with my low-end. This also would be my first crack at doing a waterfall graph and hopefully I've got it right:









Here is the curve with no smoothing from 15 - 300 Hz:









If I have this correct; bass traps should help with decay times, right? Seeing as it is my main living room, I don't want to start tacking stuff up to walls and corners, so I'm looking for advice on correcting the bass curve with something that would not be permanent, and something that would not take away too much from the look of an every day living room.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Unfortunately to address lower frequency decay times, small unobtrusive things don't work. If I could invent something like that which would, I'd be retired a very rich man... 

Staying out of the lower part of the room is fine - you can work in the wall/ceiling junctions to not take up any floorspace.


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

bpape said:


> Unfortunately to address lower frequency decay times, small unobtrusive things don't work...


I'd seen floor-standing columns on the GIK website - not sure of the specific applications or if this would help my cause - but I wouldn't mind something like that... if it'd help...

My ceilings are sloped and tall near where my subs are co-located, and the corner real estate is limited by a window in close proximity to the actual wall-to-wall corner (about 8 or 10 inches away). Are there smaller corner traps that would work here?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Those would be the Soffit Traps and they are the most broadband treatment we make as well as having the most surface area per unit. Those would absolutely help even down into the mid 30's range.


----------

